# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  No problems, just unsolved successes

## Hudco

Hi everyone,

My name is Clyde and this forum is a great resource..

I have used it a number of times to solve issues and expand my knowledge.

Keep up the good work everyone,

Clyde

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Hudco, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Hudco, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

